# acs skill assessment without standard reference letter



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and i was looking for a specific information to get my skills assessed.
Let me explain about my situation first.

Although i'm working in UK for 6 years, i will not be able to approach my manager to ask for the reference letter as per the guidelines given by the ACS personnel.
this is w.r.t job responsiblities. i'm sure many of you would understand my situation in this economic downturn where redundancy is imminent and job security is the top priority. Also please note that i do not have any seniors above me apart from my manager. So i cannot get the statutory declaration from another person above me.

What i can get is employment letter from HR as per the example reference letter of ACS except the job responsibilites.
And then provide my job contract, promotion letters, appraisals, bonus pay, salary hikes so on and so forth.

do you think this will be enough?. is there any chance of success with my application like this ?. please share your thoughts and let me know if anybody has done similar things w.r.t skills assessment.

Best Regards
Juniper


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi juniper_j, 

ACS reduced the amount of evidence you have to provide for skills assessment. These days, you only need to submit reference letters (or statutory declarations), a birth certificate or passport and degree/vendor certificates and transcripts. The ACS online application form does not even have categories to upload joining/leaving/promotion letters or payslips. 

The downside of this is that they expect you to prepare your documents according to their guidelines. To quote the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants: 



> Unnecessary documents such as High School Certificates or Self-Written Statutory Declarations can not be assessed.


You will just have to bite the bullet and ask your manager or HR for the reference letter...

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

And you can use some other reason to get the same! Some people have said its required for higher studies or some certification..


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Monika and Superm.

I will have to think about something on the lines you suggested. But still apprehensive about the outcome.

Regards


----------



## renator (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Juniper, 

I couldn't get a reference letter of one of my old companies because they just refused to give me it. So, in this case, I ask for a collegue that worked with me to write a statutory declaration (he isn't above me) and send a statutory declaration for ACS and they accept it. But of course, there's a little risk in this situation. 

Another option that you have, is apply to diac (if you alread have the IELTS), and in DIAC processes, you said that you couldn't get the reference letter of you currently job because you don't want that you boss to know about your plans to move for another country. In this case, DIAC just will request the reference letter at the end of migration process.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

renator said:


> Hi Juniper,
> 
> I couldn't get a reference letter of one of my old companies because they just refused to give me it. So, in this case, I ask for a collegue that worked with me to write a statutory declaration (he isn't above me) and send a statutory declaration for ACS and they accept it. But of course, there's a little risk in this situation.
> 
> Another option that you have, is apply to diac (if you alread have the IELTS), and in DIAC processes, you said that you couldn't get the reference letter of you currently job because you don't want that you boss to know about your plans to move for another country. In this case, DIAC just will request the reference letter at the end of migration process.


has that happened with somebody for real?


----------



## renator (Apr 11, 2013)

superm said:


> has that happened with somebody for real?



I did the statutory declaration assigned by a work collegue and ACS accepted it. About ask for DIAC for you send the reference letter in the end of process, I just hear about. If you have questions about it, you can contact DIAC to clarify it.

[]'s
Renato


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

superm said:


> And you can use some other reason to get the same! Some people have said its required for higher studies or some certification..





renator said:


> Hi Juniper,
> 
> I couldn't get a reference letter of one of my old companies because they just refused to give me it. So, in this case, I ask for a collegue that worked with me to write a statutory declaration (he isn't above me) and send a statutory declaration for ACS and they accept it. But of course, there's a little risk in this situation.
> 
> Another option that you have, is apply to diac (if you alread have the IELTS), and in DIAC processes, you said that you couldn't get the reference letter of you currently job because you don't want that you boss to know about your plans to move for another country. In this case, DIAC just will request the reference letter at the end of migration process.



Hi Renator,

That is exactly what i wanted and i was thinking that way, i have a peer colleague in the same level, he can do it for me. 
I was thinking that ACS may reject it.

But i'm confused about DIAC.
As of now the process is, we need to get the skills assessed and then apply through skillselect and then only DIAC will come into picture ? is it not?
please correct me if i'm wrong.

Note i'm tragetting for this VISA - Subclass 189 - Skilled Independent Visa

Thanks


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

renator said:


> I did the statutory declaration assigned by a work collegue and ACS accepted it. About ask for DIAC for you send the reference letter in the end of process, I just hear about. If you have questions about it, you can contact DIAC to clarify it.
> 
> []'s
> Renato


Hi Renator, Did you get the reference letter signed by your colleague infront of a notary? 
Kindly let me know when you get a chance. 

Thanks


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

s_jose said:


> Hi Renator, Did you get the reference letter signed by your colleague infront of a notary?
> Kindly let me know when you get a chance.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Jose,

I got the reference letter in the form of statutory declaration signed in front of the notary/solicitor in U.K. This was prepared by my peer colleague(contents fed by me ) and got through successfully with ACS assessment.
I'm waiting for my 189 to get approved now from DIAC.
busy filling up some last forms(hopefully)


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Juniper, thanks for your reply, Unfortunately, its difficult for me to get my manger to sign the reference letter infront of a notary. 
I have a detailed ref letter signed by my manager. I'm not sure how to go abut with it next? I approached a notary and he was not willing to sign it. He told he can only sign it as a true copy. I am wondering if ACS will accept this.


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

s_jose said:


> Hi Juniper, thanks for your reply, Unfortunately, its difficult for me to get my manger to sign the reference letter infront of a notary.
> I have a detailed ref letter signed by my manager. I'm not sure how to go abut with it next? I approached a notary and he was not willing to sign it. He told he can only sign it as a true copy. I am wondering if ACS will accept this.


Hi Jose,

i'm bit confused and to make sure about your situation.

your manager has done the detailed reference letter for you but that is not in the company's letter head.?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi 
the colleague endorsing your reference - should his tenure in the company full encompass yours?
cheers
N


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> the colleague endorsing your reference - should his tenure in the company full encompass yours?
> cheers
> N



Sorry,
i Could not visit this site for long time now.

If you have got it done, it is good.

For your question, No they do not have to be working with you for the same amount of time as that of yours


----------

